# Καλημεριζω ολη την παρεα :)

## sk8harddiefast

Γεια σας με λενε Γιωργο. Παρακατω ειναι δυο λογια για το πως βρεθηκα εδω.

Ξεκινησα πριν καποια χρονια και εβαλα ενα ubuntu στον υπολογιστη μου. Θυμαμαι ηταν η εκδοση 6.10 αν δεν κανω λαθος? Επαιξα μαζι της κανεναν μηνα και μετα μπηκα στα βαθια! Για κανεναν χρονο ετρεχα gentoo. Αλλα δεν εμεινα εκει. Αφησα το Gentoo και πηγα σε FreeBSD.

Eδω και 3 χρονια ετρεχα FreeBSD αλλα επειδη το εχω για desktop και θελω να βλεπω πληκτρολογια με bluetooth και scanner και να εχω automount τα φλασακια κλπ και επειδη πραγματικα με κουρασαν τα τρελα config files και να κανω τον σταυρο μου ελπιζοντας, ειπα να γυρισω ξανα πισω στο Linux. Και ναι!!!! Θα ξαναβαλλω το κορμι μου στο ζορι να λιωσω να σεταρω ξανα την αγελαδα που μου ελειψε  :Smile: 

Μονο θελω την βοηθεια σας σε 2 πραγματα:

Yπαρχει documentation στα Ελληνικα? Θα με βοηθουσε απιστευτα να το διαβαζα στα Ελληνικα.

Eπισεις πως θα κανω link aggregation 2 καρτες δικτυου στο Gentoo?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Κανενας Ελληνας ρε παιδια?

----------

## sitinavra

Καλό θα ήταν να ρωτήσεις στο κανάλι irc #gentoo-el στο irc.freenode.org

----------

